# Must watch! Cutest Golden puppies interrupt soccer match in Turkey!



## Kobe's mom (Mar 17, 2012)

OMG, this is hysterical! These dogs made my day! This just happened this weekend, I believe, it was during a friendly soccer match in Turkey.
They remind me so much of my Kobe, I couldn't stop laughing at this video, their running, bouncing around and stealing something and running with it was the best! 

They are the best! 






Enjoy!


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

I Love to watch it. LOL.


----------



## Kobe's mom (Mar 17, 2012)

I can't get enough of this video!


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

hahah awww so cute!


----------



## kjohnstone82 (Sep 24, 2012)

brilliant, makes football interesting!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

That is really cute.


----------



## Tioy (Sep 12, 2012)

Oh, I missed that you already put this one up, I just made an identical thread! They are so cute. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

that was soo funny. i love how one of the players just didnt mind and was smiling about it and the other team had a face like dude get them off


----------



## Kobe's mom (Mar 17, 2012)

xoerika620xo said:


> that was soo funny. i love how one of the players just didnt mind and was smiling about it and the other team had a face like dude get them off


I know! I thought the same thing... One of them looked like: get these annoying dogs out of here so we can play please! I bet he's never been around a Golden before!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Haha love it! Thanks for sharing


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

That is so cute and so funny.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

kjohnstone82 said:


> brilliant, makes football interesting!


LOL I agree! :


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great video


----------

